# How to seal waterblock barbs using teflon tape



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2006)

Show article


----------



## Alipapa (Apr 22, 2006)

There are at least two thicknesses of teflon tape,so  be carefull!
Instead of that tape you better can use Loctite 753, only good plumbers or garage`s use it!
Absolutily save and removable at any time is only 753 !
Teflon tape offen leaks when you just turn is a bit back!
It is vey well usable as a sealant, even without paper seal.


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Plumbing class 101?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 23, 2006)

If you ever want a permanent, absolutely leak proof barb then you can use the paint on plumbing sealant too


----------

